

SoundGecko: Listen to any article, on the go, anywhere - plasma
http://soundgecko.com

======
plasma
Hey HN,

I am on the team of SoundGecko and we are pleased to announce it to you today.

Time shift your learning - add articles during work, listen on the way home.

Built using ASP.NET MVC C#, Windows Azure, native iOS application,
www.postmarkapp.com for e-mail handling, and more.

Happy to answer any questions and find out what you think!

------
sdoering
Just tried it. Really great, as long, as the language is English. Really bad,
if the language is German. Non the less, that is one thing, i wished for long.

Hope, international languages will follow.

~~~
plasma
Definitely. We are targeting multiple languages very soon.

